# Traynor YBA1 MOD1 vs Marshall ?



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Has anybody out there ever had a chance to compare the two side by side ? How did the Traynor fare ? Also interested to know if anyone has looked inside the MOD1 ? How was the quality , components etc ?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I have been considering one lately, to go along with my Marshall. I read someone (here I believe, but I could be wrong about that) describe it as closer to a Marshall Super Bass than Super Lead.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

hedzup said:


> Has anybody out there ever had a chance to compare the two side by side ? How did the Traynor fare ? Also interested to know if anyone has looked inside the MOD1 ? How was the quality , components etc ?


Yes and yes.

I compared it to a JCM800 I had borrowed a year or two ago. The 800 was either harsher/higher gain or cleaner/more head room - depending on which input you used. The Mod1 seemed to have more of a cross-over region with it's two inputs, volume controls and the gain structure - and it was a bit more like I remember the pre-JCM800 Marshalls to be. I am admittedly much more a fan of the JTM style Marshalls than the 800. I never really bonded with that amp, although it does get better at very loud levels, IMO. But I thought the Mod 1, even without the 'pull series' option, did better at that 70s rock, Marshall kind of tone. The 'series' option is just icing on the cake, even if you never use it (and I hardly ever do).

I also stripped mine down - I had plans of changed the internal resistive voltage divider/PPIMV/"attenuator" circuit for different steps (the same power settings the short lived predecessor had). It looked at least as well made as my DRRI and other Fender reissue amps, and I think the transformers and chassis were even better. Good PCB construction and an amp I would take on the road. For the less than half the money of a DRRI or similar, it's a hell of an amp, IMO.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks High/Deaf ! 

I actually currently have a Mod1 and a JCM 2000 DSL 100 , and I feel like I only NEED one amp. But each time I play them I like each on their own strengths . Quite the dilemma ! The Traynor sorta reminds me of the old JMP head I used to have , crunchy but articulate . The Marshall has a deepness the Traynor can't get .


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

hedzup said:


> Thanks High/Deaf !
> 
> *I actually currently have a Mod1 and a JCM 2000 DSL 100 , and I feel like I only NEED one amp. *But each time I play them I like each on their own strengths . Quite the dilemma ! The Traynor sorta reminds me of the old JMP head I used to have , crunchy but articulate . The Marshall has a deepness the Traynor can't get .


What?????? Sacrilege!










But you may be right. With a Marshall already in the stable, what you really need is a nice Fender BF. And a Vox. And a Mesa. With those, the Traynor would probably be overkill.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

hedzup said:


> I actually currently have a Mod1 and a JCM 2000 DSL 100 , and I feel like I only NEED one amp. But each time I play them I like each on their own strengths . Quite the dilemma ! The Traynor sorta reminds me of the old JMP head I used to have , crunchy but articulate . The Marshall has a deepness the Traynor can't get .



Funnily enough since I have also toyed with the idea of picking up that Traynor, I have a JCM2000 TSL122 (the 2x12 combo version of the TSL100 head). I prefer JMP era Marshall tones, then JTM, then JCM800.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I think Marshall may have lost & confused what direction to go ,& may be caught in between Classic & Modern . 
While Boutique builders like Friedman have taken Hotrodded Marshall style amps to where Marshall Should of (& marshall had 2 or 3 decades to do this_Idiots ) 
to there Asian made DSL line where lower that the dsl40 is an absolute Money grab for for Marshall .
Jet city makes twice the Amp at half the price . 
& now the new Reissue Jubilee Discontinued ........Go with the Traynor


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I never compared them. I did like the mod 1 a lot. Piles of options.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Well , after a thorough comparison , the MOD1 wins . The pure rock tone from this amp is just killer !


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Which Marshall did you compare it to?


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Jcm2000 DSL 100


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

hedzup said:


> Well , after a thorough comparison , the MOD1 wins . The pure rock tone from this amp is just killer !











Preaching to the choir brother!



Sent from my other brain.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

This is mine


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

bzrkrage said:


> Preaching to the choir brother!


I thought so, too .................. but I could barely hear him.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> I thought so, too .................. but I could barely hear him.
> 
> View attachment 79217


The cab under the mod1 looks like a ybx212 but not quite. The colour is different. What is it? It's very similar!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

isoneedacoffee said:


> The cab under the mod1 looks like a ybx212 but not quite. The colour is different. What is it? It's very similar!


It was made by a buddy of mine 15 years ago. He took great pains to duplicate 1/2 of a Marshall 412 in all dimensions, so I don't know if it's the copy of anything else or not. I currently have it loaded with an Eminence Legend under a Mesa C90. It works great with that head and the PS - the little I take it out. The rig on the right gets far more use, often without the extension. But when I have the room and want to go big ........... it's lots of fun to take both.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

hedzup said:


> Jcm2000 DSL 100


K...I have the JCM2000 TSL122 which is pretty close to the one you used for your comparison.


----------

